# Musician Builds Hypnotic Acoustic Instrument That Sounds Like a Synthesizer



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

*Musician Builds Hypnotic Acoustic Instrument That Sounds Like a Synthesizer*
http://twistedsifter.com/videos/acoustic-synthesizer-by-gorkem-sen/



Yaybahar is an electric-free, completely acoustic instrument designed by Görkem Şen. The vibrations from the strings are transmitted via the coiled springs to the frame drums. These vibrations are turned into sound by the membranes which echo back and forth on the coiled springs. This results in a unique listening experience with hypnotizing surround sound.

What you are hearing in this performance was captured in real-time without any additional effects and with no post audio processing.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

at first i was like, "oh well, another crazy hippy instrument" but then around 3-4 minutes in i was like, "whoa"... it does sound like a synth, and i would totally play that instrument...


----------



## Tude (Nov 15, 2014)

hehe I saw this a day or so ago but never played it. Just did and I just had the little siamese cat pop her head up over lil red guy computer with her eyes bugged out and ears laid back. But definitely a lot of SOUND from that thing - from one freaking person!! ... oh and ming doesn't like it hehe


----------



## drewski (Nov 19, 2014)

HOLY MOTHER OF FUCK


----------

